# American Apparel Tag Material



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I would like to order some tags on the same material of that of American Apparel. I really like their touch. Does anyone know the name of that? Also does anyone have the exact measurements of the tag.

Thank you in advance!

-Alban


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It's white woven edge satin.

3.25" long X 5/8" wide.

It looks like 2 labels, but it's just 1 label folded.


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot.

Also, I was thinking of just ripping the top part where it says American Apparel. Would that be fine? Would it hurt the other part of the tag?


----------



## Deodand (Apr 4, 2008)

The label's edges are sealed, so if you rip/cut it, it will come unwoven and be messy-looking.


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

So what would you suggest I do?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Buy your AA's from TSC Apparel, and have them relabel them for you with your own labels.

TSC Apparel

They'll charge you about 40 cents per label, with no minimums.


----------

